

DataScript, a Datomic-Inspired Data Structure for the Browser - tosh
https://github.com/tonsky/datascript

======
tosh
Related: Rich Hickey on Datomic

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cym4TZwTCNU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cym4TZwTCNU)

